# Review: Canon EF 24-105 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 17, 2014)

```
<p>Bryan at the-digital-picture has completed his review of the brand new Canon EF 24-105 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM lens.</p>
<p><strong>From TDP

</strong><em>“As it stands, the Canon EF 24-105mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM Lens is a nice lens overall. The size and weight of this lens are easy to handle for long periods of time and the lens shape is comfortable to use. For a moderate price, the 24-105 STM covers the full frame image circle with very good image quality. The modern STM AF system gets the job done nicely and the image stabilization system makes sure that camera motion blur is not detracting from that image quality. This is a good value lens.” …. </em><strong><a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-24-105mm-f-3.5-5.6-IS-STM-Lens.aspx" target="_blank">Read the full review</a></strong></p>
<p><strong>Canon EF 24-105mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM $599: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1081813-REG/canon_9521b002_ef_24_105mm_f_3_5_5_6_is.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA24105SU.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NI3C3TW/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00NI3C3TW&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=EWGKJK73XSY7AD7X" target="_blank">Amazon</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 17, 2014)

I don't mind seeing kit 18-55 and 55-250 moving from [no specifically named AF motor tech] to STM, but now we're seeing 'step-up' non-L zooms like the 18-135 now this 24-105 offer STM instead of what we should be getting for $600, which is USM. Prior lenses like the 18-135, 28-135, etc. had USM, so as much as the newer lenses are likely a step up in IQ, they would appear to be a downgrade on focusing speed.

I know video is much more important these days, so STM is a nice get, but as a strictly stills shooter this trend is alarming. The has-to-happen-eventually EF 50mm f/wehavenoidea IS that will replace the 50 f/1.4 USM had better retain USM focusing or I'll have to buy that Sigma's blasted pickle jar as my next 50. Focusing speed is a big deal!

- A


----------



## bholliman (Dec 17, 2014)

ahsanford said:


> I know video is much more important these days, so STM is a nice get, but as a strictly stills shooter this trend is alarming. The has-to-happen-eventually EF 50mm f/wehavenoidea IS that will replace the 50 f/1.4 USM had better retain USM focusing or I'll have to buy that Sigma's blasted pickle jar as my next 50. Focusing speed is a big deal!



+1 I don't plan on ever buying an STM lens, but I certainly hope Canon doesn't expand STM application beyond entry level consumer lenses. I'm really hoping for a EF 50mm >f/2 IS USM this year. Surely, Canon will see the fallacy of making the next 50 a USM lens.


----------



## pj1974 (Dec 17, 2014)

I think Canon has achieved a good balance, ie got their ‘lens line’ right - with the STM lenses improving on the former ‘basic’ / kit lenses. Optically, Canon have yet to make a STM lens with poor IQ (both primes & zooms). I’ve used STM and they’re definitely quicker than ‘old’ (non STM / non USM) AF. But yes, I prefer USM over STM (I don’t do much video at all). 1 video for every 1000 photos or so! 

There are 2 versions of the 18-135, neither have USM (one is ‘old’ AF and one is STM). Canon did have a 28-135mm USM (which I had in the day) and a 17-85mm USM, and currently the 17-55mm f/2.8 and the 15-85mm USM (the latter I have, and love as a walk around). Their 18-55mm STM and 55-250mm STM both have very good STM (even very decent wide open).

I’m curious to see more comparisons between this 24-105mm STM and the 24-104mm L USM optically. From Bryan’s review, it appears the 24-105mm performs solidly (not that I’m interested in getting it.. at least not yet). Sigma’s 24-105 HSM is very similar optically to Canon’s (different strengths & weaknesses). 

Indeed, I’m also looking forward to / awaiting Canon to release a 50mm f/2 USM (possibly IS)- or wider than f/2 would be nice too. C’mon Canon… pretty please… not too long now!


----------



## BJK (Dec 17, 2014)

That this lens even exists was enough to push me to buy a white box copy of the L-equivalent now, before Canon makes STM the new kit lens.

I could easily see a 6D2 or 5D4 bundled with this lens going forward, particularly if Canon pushes video as a reason to buy future bodies.


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 17, 2014)

BJK said:


> I could easily see a 6D2 or 5D4 bundled with this lens going forward, particularly if Canon pushes video as a reason to buy future bodies.



I could see the 6D being kit with this new lens for sure. But the 5D line is a huge bump in price, features, and expectations -- that brand will likely only be kit (by Canon) with an L zoom of fixed max aperture.

- A


----------



## weixing (Dec 18, 2014)

ahsanford said:


> BJK said:
> 
> 
> > I could easily see a 6D2 or 5D4 bundled with this lens going forward, particularly if Canon pushes video as a reason to buy future bodies.
> ...


Hi,
If they lower the kit price, why not? I think we'll know by next year April... 

Anyway, if the next FF DSLR get this lens as kit, may be Canon had plans for Canon EF 24-105mm F4L II... 

Have a nice day.


----------



## tntwit (Dec 18, 2014)

I haven't been following this lens, so this has probably been discussed already.

It would seem that since this lens has STM, and since it is clearly not targeted at the pros, then it would seem that this lens foreshadows the coming of a 6D2 with Dual Pixel tech.


----------



## pj1974 (Mar 10, 2015)

Just an update.... last week (4/3/2015) - Photozone posted a review of the 24-105 STM.

http://www.photozone.de/canon_eos_ff/898-canon_24105_3556stm

Overall a decent lens, for the price!

Paul


----------



## LonelyBoy (Mar 12, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> I could see the 6D being kit with this new lens for sure. But the 5D line is a huge bump in price, features, and expectations -- that brand will likely only be kit (by Canon) with an L zoom of fixed max aperture.
> 
> - A



The 6D is already kitted with it sometimes, and I firmly believe it will be the _only_ kit option for the 5D4. Personally, I think your fretting over STM being in a "$600" lens is misplaced, when very few people buy kit lenses at full whack - how many actually bought the 24-105L at $1200? None, I hope. Sure, the 18-135 STM is "$550"... but Adorama has almost-new ones for $299, and that sort of lightly-used discount is typical for kit lenses (and also, even if you called it a "step-up" lens in your previous post, it _is_ a kit lens). I bought my 18-135 STM for $240. That sort of discount isn't available for actual step-up lenses like the 70-300L (sadly). They didn't put USM on the 100-400ii, 11-24, 24-70ii, 70-200ii... rest easy in the knowledge that USM will continue to be used on high-end lenses.


----------

